# California Forest Scorpion (Uroctonus mordax) Care



## SaturnExotics (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey guys. This is a basic caresheet for the species of scorpion known as the California Forest scorpion. Enjoy !



Name: California Forest scorpion 

Scientific name: Uroctonus mordax

Place of Origin: California, USA

Feeding: Feed 1/8 crickets once every week.

Habitat: I use a Half wood hide with 3 inch's of Eco earth substrate, Or you can use a mixture of washed out Playsand and Eco earth mixture or planting soil. 

Caging: I use a 6x8x8 glass enclosure for mine. Which does pretty good since He/She does'nt
move around much.

Lights and/or Heat: UVB or UVA for them is not Necessary for scorpions. For heat you can you a UTH (Under Tank Heatpad) I do suggest if you do this to get a thermostat for it since it can burn out if it gets to hot. 

Temperature: 75-85 during the day, 79-70 during night. 

Humidity: I usually leave mine at around 50-65 percent. Daily misting or a Humidifier is need if you're Humidity is not around the needed percentage.

Water: A common misconception about scorpions is that they do not need water. Which is not true, I provide mine with a small deli cup about the size of the scorpion. Then just use Non-purified spring water.

Maintenance: Change the substrate every month or two. Depends on how dirty it is. Clean out water dish every two days.


Ok that's it hope you this helps everyone out.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you I will usse this information next time I gather a few.


----------



## SaturnExotics (Feb 18, 2016)

VictorHernandez said:


> Thank you I will usse this information next time I gather a few.





VictorHernandez said:


> Thank you I will usse this information next time I gather a few.


Since I can't edit the original post, I did make a mistake involving the heat mat, Do not put it under the tank. Put either on the side or back of the tank since scorpions burrow to hide from the heat. Thanks for reading !


----------



## Elliott Dille (Jun 2, 2016)

Is it a bad idea to feed a full grown U. Mordax juvenile Jerusalem crickets? The scorpion is bigger than the crickets I'm finding but they are still pretty big, pushing an inch. Will they hurt her?


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 2, 2016)

Elliott Dille said:


> Is it a bad idea to feed a full grown U. Mordax juvenile Jerusalem crickets? The scorpion is bigger than the crickets I'm finding but they are still pretty big, pushing an inch. Will they hurt her?


I would just use crickets from the pet store.  Those Jerusalem crickets are vicious and could potentially harm your scorp.


----------



## Elliott Dille (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll just stick to earwigs then, they are aplenty. Not into paying for bug food. I didn't buy the scorp either, the are abundant locally.


----------



## Elliott Dille (Jun 4, 2016)

So I put 2 u. Mordax in a 10 gallon aquarium about 4 day ago and have only seen one since. Do they burrow and hibernate to molt, or when gravid? I don't want to dig around and risk hurting the one who absconded, or interrupt it during a delicate time...


----------

